# Brass or aluminum



## Tclem76 (Jan 20, 2015)

Can these be threaded with the same taps/dies I have for acrylic or is something else needed?
Tony


----------



## BSea (Jan 20, 2015)

You can use the same taps & dies.  But you should use some cutting oil to help them along, and clear the bits often.


----------



## Tclem76 (Jan 20, 2015)

BSea said:


> You can use the same taps & dies.  But you should use some cutting oil to help them along, and clear the bits often.



Thank you


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Jan 20, 2015)

I'll agree with Bob, that you can use the same taps and dies, as long as you have good quality taps and dies.  If you bought round HSS dies they will likely work fine on metal.  If you bought hex carbon steel dies, they are intended to clean up metal threads, not cut new ones.

Good luck.

Ed


----------



## Tclem76 (Jan 20, 2015)

Ed McDonnell said:


> I'll agree with Bob, that you can use the same taps and dies, as long as you have good quality taps and dies.  If you bought round HSS dies they will likely work fine on metal.  If you bought hex carbon steel dies, they are intended to clean up metal threads, not cut new ones.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> Ed



Thanks. I have bought so much lately but I know I bought the round dies and I think from victor machinery.


----------



## BSea (Jan 20, 2015)

Ed McDonnell said:


> I'll agree with Bob, that you can use the same taps and dies, as long as you have good quality taps and dies.  If you bought round HSS dies they will likely work fine on metal.  If you bought hex carbon steel dies, they are intended to clean up metal threads, not cut new ones.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> Ed


A better answer than mine.  :good:

 Not all Taps & Dies are equal.


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 20, 2015)

Hi Tony, I've found that a spray can of cooking oil (Pam or your local supermarket's own cheaper brand) works quite well as a lubricant for cutting threads.

(For acrylics/ebonite as well as brass.)


----------



## Tclem76 (Jan 20, 2015)

duncsuss said:


> Hi Tony, I've found that a spray can of cooking oil (Pam or your local supermarket's own cheaper brand) works quite well as a lubricant for cutting threads.
> 
> (For acrylics/ebonite as well as brass.)



Not sure I trust you Duncan. Lol. Thanks. I just picked up a can of it. Waiting on ebonite to come in. I'm going to try and sleeve some of them. To many wood blanks and really want to use some of my HRB also


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 20, 2015)

Tclem76 said:


> To many wood blanks and really want to use some of my HRB also



Oh no, don't do that. Send them to me instead, I'll take good care of them :biggrin:


----------



## Tclem76 (Jan 20, 2015)

duncsuss said:


> Tclem76 said:
> 
> 
> > To many wood blanks and really want to use some of my HRB also
> ...



The wife asked what was I going to do with the 1000 wood pen blanks if I start turning acrylic. I'm going to have to keep her out of the shop


----------



## JPMcConnel (Feb 6, 2015)

If you live near an ACE hardware store you may wish to consider picking up a squeeze bottle of paraffin turbine oil for $2.99. The bottle comes equiped with a long delivery tube, the oil is clear, suitable for use with celluloid, and doesn't smell rancid as it ages as cooking oil can. I find the PAM smell can linger even with cleaning. I believe the bottle size on the oil is 4 ounces. You may find ir cheaper on Amazon as La-Co 4 ounce Zoom spout oiler 79704G. Here is the link: http://www.amazon.com/ounce-Zoom-sp...024&sr=8-3-fkmr1&keywords=Parafin+turbine+oil


----------

